# Oven-Baked French Toast  TNT and easy too!



## jkath (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's something I really like to make for the family
on Saturday mornings. It is so nice to have all the
french toast ready at the same time!


*Oven-Baked French Toast*

Butter for greasing pan
4 eggs       
1 c. milk 
2 tsp. vanilla
1 French loaf, day old
1/4 c. melted butter
Spices, such as nutmeg, cinnamon, etc...

Preheat to 485. (yes, 485 f)
Cut the french loaf into 12 thick slices.
Set aside 3 for other use. 
Butter a large cookie sheet.
Beat eggs well. Add the milk & vanilla.
Dip each slice of bread into egg mixture on 
both sides. Place on cookie sheet.
Using a regular spoon, pour one spoonful
of melter butter over each bread slice.
Sprinkle with spice.
Bake, checking after 7 minutes.


*** My favorite syrup to serve is "Roasted Pecan" made by Blackberry Patch. It's a beautiful pecan flavor, with real chopped pecans in the syrup. Don't know where I found it, but it is fantastic over this french toast.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 26, 2007)

I may try this Sunday night....I can't give up my Saturday morning breakfast of Grits, eggs, bacon, biscuits This will do nicely for something easy, simple and delicious for Sunday night!


----------



## jkath (Oct 26, 2007)

Bob, I actually thought of you when I posted it, because of the deee-licious pecan syrup. (how I wish I could get go out for good southern cooking out here!)


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 26, 2007)

jkath, I showed this to my son who loves French Toast and he went right downstairs and made it! It was wonderful and it all disappeared. Thanks so much for this. I'm going to look for the special syrup but there were no complaints today with plain old Mrs. Butterworth's.


----------



## QSis (Oct 26, 2007)

I want to make this!

What does "set aside 3 for other use" mean, jkath?  You must only use 9 of the 12 slices you cut?  How come?

Lee


----------



## jkath (Oct 28, 2007)

So glad your son liked it, FM!

Q: the way it works out, there's just enough egg & just enough butter for 9. 
Of course you could increase the quantities for the whole loaf, but when I was putting the recipe together, that's how it worked out (and it's just enough for our family, because I like to serve it with bacon & eggs)


----------



## middie (Oct 28, 2007)

Are you a m ind reader Jkath ??? 
I'm making breakfast for dinner tonight.
And the plan was french toast!!!!
This is the one I'm making !


----------



## jkath (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, I am. And, you'll be making spaghetti 3 weeks from Tuesday.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks jkath for sharing this recipe, a must try for the holidays!


----------

